# Lido 14 or Rebel 16?



## BillAnderson (Aug 18, 2010)

Hello!
I've been looking for a decent sailboat for some time now, and after a recent trip to Cape Cod, my wife is ready and willing to take the plunge.

We are a family of four. My children are 12 and 6. We are looking for a small, trailerable boat for small jaunts in protected waters. This is definitely a starter boat and won't see much action.

I have a line on a Lido 14 and a Rebel 16 that are within my budget. The 16 is about $100 more than the 14, but needs minor repairs including a crack in the hull. The Lido 14 is closer and is sail-ready today.

Thanks for your help!
Bill


----------



## svHyLyte (Nov 13, 2008)

The Lido--far and away.


----------

